# /etc/fstab, reiserfs, option 'notail'

## phadron

Ciao Gente,

serve ancora specificare l'opzione notail su /etc/fstab per le partizioni reiserfs 3  ?

----------

## crisandbea

io nel mio fstab non l'ho specificata, ho messo solo noatime, e funge bene.

ciao

----------

## Scen

Da http://www.namesys.com/mount-options.html

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> notail
> 
>     By default, ReiserFS stores small files and `file tails' directly into the tree. This confuses some utilities like LILO. This option is used to disable packing of files into the tree.
> ...

 

Siccome nelle recenti revisioni del Gentoo Handbook non si nomina questo parametro, penso che non sia più necessario, salvo quando si utilizza LILO come bootloader (se si prende per buono quanto scritto nella pagina linkata precedentemente)

----------

## gutter

Io lo uso senza quella opzione da almeno due anni  :Wink: 

----------

